# Marathon/isla Morada/hawks cay charter recommendations



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Capt. Perry Scuderi out of Bud-n-Mary's. 305-393-0621. Have been fishing w/him for years--always a fun time! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Capt. Derek Rust right there at Hawks Cay! He can put you on Permit, bones and Tarpon.


----------



## spahlinger85 (Sep 16, 2013)

Made it through my wedding and made it to hawks cay. I think capt rust has a spot open so I'm gonna book it!


----------

